# Merry Christmas



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Hi,

We like a lot of other people are not sending out Christmas cards this year
to save on the costs of the cards and postage.

We have decided to donate the money saved to the replenishment of our
cocktail cabinet.....lol

Click on the link below and enjoy your Christmas Greeting.

Make sure you have your speakers on.

Christmas Greetings

Best Wishes to everyone,

Jerry, Sofie and Natasha xx


----------

